# Materials used in EOS Camera Bodies?



## Gino (Nov 17, 2013)

Two questions regarding materials used in EOS camera bodies:

Corning has developed Gorilla Glass 3 for computer and smart phone LCDs, and the glass is super tough, and is basically scratch proof. 

http://www.corninggorillaglass.com

Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for the camera body LCDs, so we don't have to worry about the LCD being scratched or damaged?

My second question, is there a lighter composite material that camera bodies (and lenses) could be made from, that is just as strong as titanium, which would help reduce the weight of camera bodies and lenses?

Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2013)

Canon probably doesn't use Gorilla Glass because it would cut into their profits. 

Perhaps carbon nanotubes...if you're willing to pay a massive cost premium!


----------



## IMG_0001 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi there, 

For the gorilla glass screens, I think that DSLRs enjoy a much easier life than smartphones by the simple fact that they don't fit in our pockets. The cost/benefit of the glass is probably not that evident for most users (and for Canon as a result). 

As for composite bodies, from what I read here and elsewhere, the perception of quality associated with metal bodies is strong and the use of plastics (composites are nothing more than reinforced plastics) often results in critics from the potential buyers. If I am right, less expensive bodies or those with transmitters use polycarbonate shells and this material is strong, resilient and light. I also am pretty sure that glass fibers or beads composite (strong and light yet very inexpensive) finds its way in many parts). 

I am sure that Canon is working hard to use the materials that offer the best ease of manufacture-cost-weight-strength etc ratios.

As in optics, materials selection always end up being a matter of compromises.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Nov 22, 2013)

Note to self:
Materials is not a hot topic on CR.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 22, 2013)

I thought Canons were made from sugar and spice and all things nice.


----------



## xvnm (Nov 22, 2013)

Gino said:


> Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for the camera body LCDs, so we don't have to worry about the LCD being scratched or damaged?



Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for their lenses, so we don't have to worry about the lenses being scratched or damaged?


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 23, 2013)

xvnm said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for the camera body LCDs, so we don't have to worry about the LCD being scratched or damaged?
> ...



The short answer is that it's very likely that Gorilla Glass doesn't have the optical characteristics required; however, you'll have to wait for Neuro to supply the full dissertation on transmissive characteristics of various glass formulations.  (Does CR's post editor support TeX?)


----------



## IMG_0001 (Nov 23, 2013)

xvnm said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for the camera body LCDs, so we don't have to worry about the LCD being scratched or damaged?
> ...



I can't provide a reference but I am quite sure that the front element is made of though and scratch resistant glass with coatings. It may not be the Gorilla, but it is not just optical glass, which is often more fragile and sensitive to scratching.


----------



## candc (Nov 23, 2013)

xvnm said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for the camera body LCDs, so we don't have to worry about the LCD being scratched or damaged?
> ...



I saw a video of a guy with a hammer bashing on the front element of a canon 50mm lens. It took a real brutal beating but the glass did not break

http://petapixel.com/2013/07/08/video-torture-testing-the-front-element-of-canons-thrifty-fifty-50mm-f1-8-ii/


----------



## TeenTog (Nov 24, 2013)

> Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for the camera body LCDs, so we don't have to worry about the LCD being scratched or damaged?
> 
> My second question, is there a lighter composite material that camera bodies (and lenses) could be made from, that is just as strong as titanium, which would help reduce the weight of camera bodies and lenses?



how much do want to pay for that?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 24, 2013)

xvnm said:


> Why doesn't Canon use Gorilla Glass for their lenses, so we don't have to worry about the lenses being scratched or damaged?


Because they choose the lens materials for their optical properties, not their mechanical properties...


----------

